# Which beer is best quality?



## Teatime (16 Dec 2009)

Which popular beer is best for preventing hangovers? I'll drink any of the main beers - Heineken, Carlsberg, Miller, Corona`, Coors etc but some of them give me bad hangovers (e.g. Miller)

Which is the best quality beer (must be widely available in pubs) in either draft or bottle?


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Dec 2009)

Teatime said:


> Which popular beer is best for preventing hangovers? I'll drink any of the main beers - Heineken, Carlsberg, Miller, Corona`, Coors etc but some of them give me bad hangovers (e.g. Miller)
> 
> Which is the best quality beer (must be widely available in pubs) in either draft or bottle?


 
Teatime!!!!!!!!! What is understood doesn't have to be discussed!!!!

[broken link removed]


----------



## DavyJones (16 Dec 2009)

Miller turns my stomach, just can't drink it.  Corona never gives me bad hangovers.


----------



## Teatime (16 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Teatime!!!!!!!!! What is understood doesn't have to be discussed!!!!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Naw, don't drink stout anymore, well rarely and Beamish, even rarer...


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Dec 2009)

Teatime said:


> Naw, don't drink stout anymore, well rarely and Beamish, even rarer...


 
Well, that's you gone off my Christmas Party list!


----------



## Teatime (16 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Well, that's you gone off my Christmas Party list!


 
Well I still really like you!


----------



## ninsaga (16 Dec 2009)

.....AAM finally turns into a dating website!!!!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Dec 2009)

Teatime said:


> Which popular beer is best for preventing hangovers?


Now, let me get this right... 

One word: _Reinheitsgebot_


----------



## z107 (17 Dec 2009)

I don't think any beer is good for preventing hangovers, they generally cause them.

I suffered for years with really bad hangovers, probably alcohol poisoning. In the end, I found the only real solution was to drink less.
Don't drink spirits, don't drink on an empty stomach, and stop drinking when you're nicely drunk.


----------



## burger1979 (17 Dec 2009)

What about non-alcoholic beer? I find that if i drink any of the non-main beers my hangover is no where near as bad. The problem with all the main beers is that they can contain alot of preservatives/chemicals etc. (Bud is renonwed for this, a doctor once told me it was full of chemicals). 
But then it depends on how much you drink, if you have had food, or you can drink less.


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2009)

As a general rule light beers should be easier on the hangover.

E.g. Coors light, Budweiser etc.  I've often found that the stronger _tasting _the beer, the worse the hangover - not just merely that it may be stronger in alcohol.


----------



## haminka1 (17 Dec 2009)

if you really want to talk beers, avoid any liquid whose quality is very close to the liquid you'll eventually see when you dispose of it in a natural way ... stuff like budweiser, coors or miller etc. 
good quality beer, decent beers from Germany, Czech Republic or Belgium etc, with tradition and made from natural ingredients or good Irish stouts, those you can savor instead of just getting drunk are the best ... just a nice evening in a pub and, even if you had one too many, no bad hangovers ...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

Of the big ones i'd go for Carlsberg. At least there is a bit of a bite in it. Heineken, Bud etc are all like dish water.


----------



## VOR (17 Dec 2009)

haminka1 said:


> if you really want to talk beers, avoid any liquid whose quality is very close to the liquid you'll eventually see when you dispose of it in a natural way ... stuff like budweiser, coors or miller etc.
> good quality beer, decent beers from Germany, Czech Republic or Belgium etc, with tradition and made from natural ingredients or good Irish stouts, those you can savor instead of just getting drunk are the best ... just a nice evening in a pub and, even if you had one too many, no bad hangovers ...


 
+1. Czech & German beer in particular. Pilsner Urquell, Gambrinus or Staropramen for starters. From Germany, I'd go for DAB, Erdinger, Paulaner, Radeberger, Franziskaner. All readily available in Ireland. 
Budvar used to be ok but Budwieser may have ruined it by now. Haven't tasted it in months. 
There's always Becks I suppose but not my thing.

I refuse to drink American beer as I consider it swill. An awful taste and I never feel right the following day.


----------



## haminka1 (17 Dec 2009)

VOR, there are good quality Belgian beers /no Stella/ - if you go for them, go for trappist beers, great ...
i have a particular weakness for delirium tremens but one bottle is enough, the name isn't ironic  but the taste's really good ...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

Mentioning American beers i do like Miller Lite. Can't get it here but i do enjoy it.


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Well, that's you gone off my Christmas Party list!


 
Lex can I come instead I'll bring a slab of d'Sout Main Street Stuff , like.


----------



## haminka1 (17 Dec 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Mentioning American beers i do like Miller Lite. Can't get it here but i do enjoy it.


Ron, calling products like Bud, Miller or Coors beer is like calling a mac burger meat ... how about fermented fizzy drinks?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

haminka1 said:


> Ron, calling products like Bud, Miller or Coors beer is like calling a mac burger meat ... how about fermented fizzy drinks?


 
isn't smirnoff ice the only one produced like that ?

As i said they normally do nothing for me but there is something about miller lite.............call it a guilty pleasure


----------



## haminka1 (17 Dec 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> isn't smirnoff ice the only one produced like that ?
> 
> As i said they normally do nothing for me but there is something about miller lite.............call it a guilty pleasure



well, there are people who call ribena fruit juice


----------



## VOR (17 Dec 2009)

haminka1 said:


> VOR, there are good quality Belgian beers /no Stella/ - if you go for them, go for trappist beers, great ...
> i have a particular weakness for delirium tremens but one bottle is enough, the name isn't ironic  but the taste's really good ...


 
Delirium tremens has a lovely taste to it, kind of spicy. I am partial to Belgian beers myself. I quite like Leffe, Grimbergen, Duvel and Chimay. I just left them out because I find that they are quite strong for some drinkers. The alcohol content is usually a couple of % higher. If you are not used to it it can come as quite a shock. 

Stella is terrible. No other way to describe the stuff.


----------



## haminka1 (17 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> Delirium tremens has a lovely taste to it, kind of spicy. I am partial to Belgian beers myself. I quite like Leffe, Grimbergen, Duvel and Chimay. I just left them out because I find that they are quite strong for some drinkers. The alcohol content is usually a couple of % higher. If you are not used to it it can come as quite a shock.
> 
> Stella is terrible. No other way to describe the stuff.



Stella is really awful - just like Bud, the marketing is way better than the product itself ...
Leffe, Duvel, Chimay etc are really fantastic ... strong, but at the end of the day, if you are talking "best beer", it should be about quality and not quantity ...
i'm always wondering about people wanting the best product when they only want to go and get drunk - surely a bottle of the cheapest spirit would do the same for them ...


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2009)

haminka1 said:


> Leffe, Duvel, Chimay etc are really fantastic ... strong, but at the end of the day, if you are talking "best beer", it should be about quality and not quantity


 
Just shows you, it's as personal as tastes in comedy or women.   I hate the above mentioned - particularly Chimay. 

I'm a connoisseur of a few things but not beer - I just don't care enough. 

To me it's 7Up for adults, for refreshment, not for savouring.  Most people I know feel the same way. Wine, I would be _a lot_ more selective about. Food too as it happens. 

As for hangovers, well stomach wise I have to say nothing will cause your innards to gurgle and ripple more than a 'natural' earthy beer like the above mentioned.  IME anyway.


----------



## VOR (17 Dec 2009)

haminka1 said:


> i'm always wondering about people wanting the best product when they only want to go and get drunk - surely a bottle of the cheapest spirit would do the same for them ...


 
Some people get that tingling feeling from a couple of 250ml bottles of Belgian beer. Especially when some run up to 9%. If you fear a hangover, Belgian beers may not be the best place to start IMO. 

As Caveat has said, it's all a personal choice. I'll admit that if I sit at home and watch a game with friends I'll open a bottle of beer from the 20 for €20 I have picked up in Dunnes or Tescos.

If I sit down for a meal I always like nice wine and a good beer for a party.


----------



## haminka1 (17 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> If I sit down for a meal I always like nice wine and a good beer for a party.



agreed, a personal choice ... prefer a nice good quality beer in moderation myself which you can really enjoy ..


----------



## Firefly (17 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Teatime!!!!!!!!! What is understood doesn't have to be discussed!!!!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I get a hangover even thinking about this muck! Murphys all the way


----------



## Deiseblue (17 Dec 2009)

The large bottle of Guiness offa the shelf ( as opposed to the cooler ) is your only man , only to be drunk from a half pint glass mind !              Given the time of the year perhaps a foxy one on the side as well.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Dec 2009)

Most lagers are only fizzy alcoholic water and little else. In terms of quality, obviously anything that comes originally from Cork (Murphy's, Beamish, Midleton Irish rare if someone else is paying!!!) 

I drank a beer in Canada a few years back, Slemans Honey Brown, abolutely gorgeous, nicest I've ever drank


----------



## RMCF (18 Dec 2009)

I found that a lot of the American beers like Bud, Miller, Coors etc gave me bad hangovers - esp Bud. I put it down to them being full of chemicals.

I have noticed that if I would drink something like Peroni, a more natural beer then I would not be as bad.

But then again, you can't judge one against the other when there are so many factors that play into a hangover. Quantity, your level of tiredness, amount of sleep, dehydration, whats in your stomach etc etc.

If you want a simple rule it would obviously be drink less and perhaps just buy the one with the lowest % of alcohol. There would be a big difference over a nights session between a 3.8% lager and a 5.4% lager.


----------



## VOR (18 Dec 2009)

Deiseblue said:


> The large bottle of Guiness offa the shelf ( as opposed to the cooler ) is your only man , only to be drunk from a half pint glass mind ! Given the time of the year perhaps a foxy one on the side as well.


 
Isn't that called a sergeant down Waterford way? And you're right about the half pint glass....always from a half pint glass. 

Tastes very different to draught Guinness. I like it though. Surprise, suprise.


----------



## Caveat (18 Dec 2009)

Slightly OT, I rarely drink stout but when I do it's nearly always Guinness - mainly due to geography/ubiquity I have to say.

Can someone describe the differences in taste (properly!) between Guinness, Murphys and Beamish for example? I've had them all at some stage but ages ago now. I know one is relatively sweet but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Slightly OT, I rarely drink stout but when I do it's nearly always Guinness - mainly due to geography/ubiquity I have to say.
> 
> Can someone describe the differences in taste (properly!) between Guinness, Murphys and Beamish for example? I've had them all at some stage but ages ago now. I know one is relatively sweet but I can't remember which one.


 
You need to get out more, Cav!

Beamish has a slightly burnt taste from it. Murphy's is much smoother and Guinness is somewhere in the middle. Try this sometime. Put a pint of each of the 3 of them on the table in front of you and tap the side of each pint glass with a 50c coin. You'll get a totally different sound from each.

When I'm out of town, or in Kerry, I drink Guinness. I never touch Murphy's. It's like drinking milk...and I don't really like milk. Sorry, Firefly.


----------



## Caveat (18 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> You need to get out more, Cav!
> 
> Beamish has a slightly burnt taste from it. Murphy's is much smoother and Guinness is somewhere in the middle. Try this sometime. Put a pint of each of the 3 of them on the table in front of you and tap the side of each pint glass with a 50c coin. You'll get a totally different sound from each.
> 
> When I'm out of town, or in Kerry, I drink Guinness. I never touch Murphy's. It's like drinking milk...and I don't really like milk. Sorry, Firefly.


 
 Jeez they _sound_ different?! Bloody hell. 

Thanks - I think the 'sweet' one may have been Murphys then. You haven't sold Beamish very well Lex: 'slightly burnt taste' ?!

Maybe you don't like milk but I don't like burnt toast either! 

Would I be right in saying that bottled extra stout Guinness is closer in taste to Beamish than draught Guinness for example?


----------



## Firefly (18 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> When I'm out of town, or in Kerry, I drink Guinness. I never touch Murphy's. It's like drinking milk...and I don't really like milk. Sorry, Firefly.


 
I had a niiice Murph's in one of your haunts, The Chateaux, last night


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Jeez they _sound_ different?! Bloody hell.
> 
> Thanks - I think the 'sweet' one may have been Murphys then. You haven't sold Beamish very well Lex: 'slightly burnt taste' ?!
> 
> ...


 
I started drinking Beamish in 1990 and it had a much harsher taste back then. It has become a little milder since then. Much closer to Guinness that Murphy's.

Yeah, I'd reckon that bottled Guinness would taste a bit more like Beamish but the bottled stuff would be gassier (new word?) than Beamish.

Ironically, Beamish is now brewed by Murphy's Brewery which is owned by Heineken. And Beamish is a much bigger seller in Cork than Murphy's. Sorry again, Firefly.


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Dec 2009)

Firefly said:


> I had a niiice Murph's in one of your haunts, The Chateaux, last night


 
I haven't haunted that spot since S.L.F. was in Town. 

I passed the Long Valley about an hour ago and was very tempted to go in for wan. Very difficult to keep it at just the wan though..................


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I passed the Long Valley about an hour ago and was very tempted to go in for wan. Very difficult to keep it at just the wan though..................


 
jeeez ye'll be looking for a hang sandwish next


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Dec 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> jeeez ye'll be looking for a hang sandwish next


 
Naw, Graham. Always a pork salad sandwich and a pint of Beamish for me.


----------



## Deiseblue (18 Dec 2009)

VOR said:


> Isn't that called a sergeant down Waterford way? And you're right about the half pint glass....always from a half pint glass.
> 
> No . always known as the large bottle in Waterford .
> 
> ...


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Dec 2009)

Lads, I had a beef salad sandwich (for a change) and a pint of the most beautiful Beamish I ever tasted, in the Long Valley, this afternoon. It was the most pleasant hour I'd spent anywhere in ages. Bumped into a friend and caught up on a lot of things. For a while I thought I'd died and gone to Heaven.


----------



## Chocks away (23 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> You need to get out more, Cav!
> 
> Beamish has a slightly burnt taste from it. Murphy's is much smoother and Guinness is somewhere in the middle.


Jasus, the Beamish must be deadly hot stuff altogether, boy.


*Blaze at iconic Guinness plant*

[broken link removed]


Firefighters managed to bring the blaze at St James's Gate under control. Photo: Stephen Collins

[broken link removed] More photos:
<
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
>
 


A blaze broke out at the iconic Guinness plant in Dublin city centre as workmen repaired a roof.
Crews from six units of the Dublin Fire Brigade and aerial appliances successfully battled to bring the fire under control and stop it from spreading to a nearby ammonia plant. 
Motorists were warned to avoid the area surrounding the Victoria Quay and gardai put diversions in place. 
It is understood the blaze broke out when building materials being used by workmen to repair a felt roof with a torch caught fire. 
A spokeswoman for Guinness said there was a small fire in a rarely used building where empty storage tanks are kept. 
"There were no injuries to any personnel and the fire has been extinguished," she said. 
"An internal investigation is under way to find out exactly what the cause of the accident was."


----------



## Chocks away (23 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Bumped into a friend and caught up on a lot of things. For a while I thought I'd died and gone to Heaven.


How many did you say you had?


----------



## mathepac (23 Dec 2009)

Chocks away said:


> ...  a felt roof with a torch caught fire. ...


The health and safety officer needs to review the training the felt roof has before it gets access to another torch.


----------



## Lak (27 Dec 2009)

Out of curiosity...Has anyone drank the guiness that our Nigerian friends would prefer, I understand that as in Ireland Nigerians favourite tipple is Guiness but it is brewed for thier palate and somewhat different from a guiness I would buy in my local. How does it differ and is it a nice pint ? I imagine it would be sold in Dublin.


----------



## VOR (4 Jan 2010)

legs-akimbo said:


> Out of curiosity...Has anyone drank the guiness that our Nigerian friends would prefer, I understand that as in Ireland Nigerians favourite tipple is Guiness but it is brewed for thier palate and somewhat different from a guiness I would buy in my local. How does it differ and is it a nice pint ? I imagine it would be sold in Dublin.


 

Strong content and strong taste. Available in Dunnes Stores.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jan 2010)

I heard it was sweeter too.


----------



## BONDGIRL (5 Jan 2010)

(if drinking 5 bottles of beer over few hours)
STELLA = KILLS ME even one..
BUD - Oh god help me
Miller - yuk
Coor lights - not too bad headache gone after few hours
Heiniekn - no way, I need solphadine after one..
Pints, forget about it, I will be drunk after 2 and puking after 4 and crying after 5 hahaha.

So what do I do, dont drink much but when I do... Bulmers lights... and no hangover...?
so beer = no
cider = yes (but only B light)


----------



## Firefly (6 Jan 2010)

BONDGIRL said:


> (if drinking 5 bottles of beer over few hours)
> STELLA = KILLS ME even one..
> BUD - Oh god help me
> Miller - yuk
> ...


 
Have you tried Bulmers Midstrenght - tastes like the real thing but only 2.5% proof. 

Stella is soap!


----------



## RMCF (6 Jan 2010)

Stella, for me, is a ghastly tasting beer, and is too strong.

It just shows how something poor can succeed if the marketing is good.


----------



## Caveat (6 Jan 2010)

Another -1 for Stella. And Carlsberg.


----------



## Latrade (6 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Stella, for me, is a ghastly tasting beer, and is too strong.
> 
> It just shows how something poor can succeed if the marketing is good.


 
In fairness Stella used to be ok when it was a smaller beer and not as massed produced. 

However, funny how their marketing department fails to recognise it being the official beer of English Football Hooligans.


----------



## Caveat (6 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> However, funny how their marketing department fails to recognise it being the official beer of English Football Hooligans.


 
LOL - very true.

I wonder does it taste any better in Belgium though?


----------



## gunnerfitzy (6 Jan 2010)

Isn't Bulmers mid strength gone off the market?

I was getting well into it during the summer until I asked for it one day at the local and was told that they aren't producing it any more!!


----------



## Latrade (6 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> I wonder does it taste any better in Belgium though?


 
No, it's still muck. Mind given all the great beers on offer within Belgium it defies me why anyone would consider ordering a Stella while there. It'd be like going to Paris and ignoring all the fine restaurants and just have a standard inferior  McDonalds or going to Dublin and ordering a Beamish instead of Guinness.


----------



## Firefly (6 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> No, it's still muck. Mind given all the great beers on offer within Belgium it defies me why anyone would consider ordering a Stella while there. It'd be like going to Paris and ignoring all the fine restaurants and just have a standard inferior McDonalds or going to Dublin and ordering a Beamish instead of Guinness.


 
or going * anywhere * and ordering a Beamish instead of Guinness


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2010)

Firefly said:


> or going * anywhere * and ordering a Beamish instead of Guinness



Lol 
+1


----------

